# Facebook IPO



## Rocko

Anyone have any opinion about this? 

All they have been talking about is this IPO on CNBC. I remember missing out on the Google IPO and that one shot up. I can't buy the IPO, but maybe it will still be in play like Google was in the secondary market.


----------



## Jos

What do they manufacture?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Barry44sucks said:


> Anyone have any opinion about this?
> 
> All they have been talking about is this IPO on CNBC. I remember missing out on the Google IPO and that one shot up. I can't buy the IPO, but maybe it will still be in play like Google was in the secondary market.



None of us will be able to buy into the IPO


----------



## Rocko

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any opinion about this?
> 
> All they have been talking about is this IPO on CNBC. I remember missing out on the Google IPO and that one shot up. I can't buy the IPO, but maybe it will still be in play like Google was in the secondary market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of us will be able to buy into the IPO
Click to expand...


Most likely...unless one of  us has a huge account at a major wire house that has a retail division invovled with the IPO, but there are also some small brokerages that got small pieces of the offering, and sell the IPO to their clients. I have a friend that works for a boutique financial services firm that has been selling it to their clients.

Having said that, I wasn't asking if anyone owns it...I was asking if anyone has an opinion about it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

All one has to do is look at some of the largest Internet IPO's of the past.
Most of them had the same early excitement and buzz. 
The smart ones bought early - and then the time they got out could be measured in weeks or month. They made enormous money. 
People will make enormous money off of Facebook IPO as well, but only if they get out fast. I have no doubt there will be a HUUUGE spike in the first 3-4 months followed by a deafening fall before it settles to something normal.
The process has been repeated often.


----------



## RebeccaAGray_85

iamwhatiseem said:


> People will make enormous money off of Facebook IPO as well, but only if they get out fast. I have no doubt there will be a HUUUGE spike in the first 3-4 months followed by a deafening fall before it settles to something normal.
> The process has been repeated often.



Completely agree.  It wouldn't be very wise to hold onto it. I realize it is tempting but, Facebook's popularity could take a turn for the worse almost any day.


----------



## FuelRod

I'd like to jump in anywhere below $100 myself.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

RebeccaAGray_85 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> People will make enormous money off of Facebook IPO as well, but only if they get out fast. I have no doubt there will be a HUUUGE spike in the first 3-4 months followed by a deafening fall before it settles to something normal.
> The process has been repeated often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree.  It wouldn't be very wise to hold onto it. I realize it is tempting but, Facebook's popularity could take a turn for the worse almost any day.
Click to expand...


I think it is already fleeting. 
I have an 17 yo and a 21 yo....and all of the friends..I have heard many remarks about "I don't know why I still go there"..'It is stupid"...I don't go there anymore"...etc. etc. Facebook is a novelty, a great one. But as all novelties - they wear out.


----------



## Trajan

I posted something this lready in another thread but, the 100 Bn price is waaaaaaaaaaaaay over valued, UNLESS face-book has plans to strangle their 'customers' for revenue, the 'like' button alone won't get it done. 

google based out projections on a 20 -1 earnings multiple,  Apple is currently valued at 13 to one ,  at 100 bn facebook is  around 100-1.....and google had their niche to start with,  that somewhat justified the 20-1....


----------



## AmericaFirst88

Get ready for lots more ads. Want to update your status? Watch an ad first. Want to Like something? Watch an ad. Shareholders means profit expectations. They must make money. They must make more money than they made before. They must make even more money, and faster. Wall St. becomes destructive to these companies.
I use it to keep in touch with distant relatives. I don't play the games, I don't tell people what I had for dinner. So long as they keep the basic communication tools available, I don't really care.


----------



## saveliberty

The IPO will be delayed due to lack of interest in the stock market.  Greece's failure and anothe S&P US downgrade will make people very hesitant to be in the market.  IPOs generally are not a good way to make money for the average investor. Stay far, far away.


----------



## fdsgrs

Good point


----------



## FactFinder

Barry44sucks said:


> Anyone have any opinion about this?
> 
> All they have been talking about is this IPO on CNBC. I remember missing out on the Google IPO and that one shot up. I can't buy the IPO, but maybe it will still be in play like Google was in the secondary market.



Yeah, joke. Rapidly loosing popularity.


----------



## inALIENable

This is not a good time to invest in non-tangibles.  They could be destroyed so easily by a new better fad overnight. After everyone has left, what's left  that's worth any value? Don't get jacked, you're being set-up.   Invest in what people will always need.  Invest in those ventures that will be the last to fall.  I'm heavy into coffins this year.


----------



## FactFinder

inALIENable said:


> This is not a good time to invest in non-tangibles.  They could be destroyed so easily by a new better fad overnight. After everyone has left, what's left  that's worth any value? Don't get jacked, you're being set-up.   Invest in what people will always need.  Invest in those ventures that will be the last to fall.  I'm heavy into coffins this year.



I like bio tech. Nearly everyone needs a cure for something.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Warning: Stay Away From The Facebook IPO*

5/16/12 By Mark Evans

Without a doubt, Facebooks IPO is going to be a smash hit.

The social networking giant, led by the hoodie-wearing Mark Zuckerberg, is going to sell more than $13-billion of shares to frenzied investors scrambling not to miss out on the biggest IPO of the year..history?

The IPO will give Facebook a staggering $96-billion valuation and, if its possible, subject the company to even more scrutiny, fascination and criticism.

And while Im sure Facebook shares will soar above the $34 to $38 offering price, I personally wouldnt buy them, other than to flip them to some sucker looking to scramble on to the Facebook bandwagon.

Its not because Ive been ambivalent for Facebook for a long time, its that Facebook is hitting the IPO market at its zenith, and it has nowhere to go but down.

In the short-term, Facebook wont become any less popular or see the number of users  currently more than 900 million  decline, but there are growing indications the Roman Empire of the social media landscape may be crumbling.

How come? Here are some reasons:

>
>
>

While Im bearish on Facebook, I expect tomorrow to be a triumphant day for Facebook, Zuckerberg and the companys investors. In the long-run, however, I would not be surprised to see the shares sag  much like other much-hyped IPOs such as GroupOn.


Warning: Stay Away From The Facebook IPO - Forbes


----------



## Trajan

almost 60% of the shares are coming from present holders,   NOT the co.,  thats NOT normal its flipped as a matter of fact.

Something stinks in the state of Denmark Like their biz model going forward. 

Look,  this is cash infusion  event for zuckerzit and wall st.. as usual  they will get rich off this, the hoi polloi? not so much...and they have to get ahead of the price slump, after the employees et al  cash out in 6 months driving down the  price......half the inst.'s  are selling half their holdings,  where are the believer in this co.? seriously?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Trajan said:


> almost 60% of the shares are coming from present holders,   NOT the co.,  thats NOT normal its flipped as a matter of fact.
> 
> Something stinks in the state of Denmark Like their biz model going forward.
> 
> Look,  this is cash infusion  event for zuckerzit and wall st.. as usual  they will get rich off this, the hoi polloi? not so much...and they have to get ahead of the price slump, after the employees et al  cash out in 6 months driving down the  price......half the inst.'s  are selling half their holdings,  where are the believer in this co.? seriously?



Beyond hype...what is there to believe in?
Internet banner advertising is the lowest of the lowest form of advertising.
It is quickly being replaced by local/regional use of Q-code advertising. 
Facebook has a huge audience. But the absence of bandwidth killing advertisement is a part of the reason why they have it. mark has known this for several years.
Imagine logging onto facebook and it takes 4-5 seconds to load, you move your mouse and this giant drop down ad appears, you click on your friends comment and you get a pop-up, you click on something else and your browser is redirected to Home depot. People would leave in droves.


----------



## Trajan

iamwhatiseem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> almost 60% of the shares are coming from present holders,   NOT the co.,  thats NOT normal its flipped as a matter of fact.
> 
> Something stinks in the state of Denmark Like their biz model going forward.
> 
> Look,  this is cash infusion  event for zuckerzit and wall st.. as usual  they will get rich off this, the hoi polloi? not so much...and they have to get ahead of the price slump, after the employees et al  cash out in 6 months driving down the  price......half the inst.'s  are selling half their holdings,  where are the believer in this co.? seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond hype...what is there to believe in?
> Internet banner advertising is the lowest of the lowest form of advertising.
> It is quickly being replaced by local/regional use of Q-code advertising.
> Facebook has a huge audience. But the absence of bandwidth killing advertisement is a part of the reason why they have it. mark has known this for several years.
> Imagine logging onto facebook and it takes 4-5 seconds to load, you move your mouse and this giant drop down ad appears, you click on your friends comment and you get a pop-up, you click on something else and your browser is redirected to Home depot. People would leave in droves.
Click to expand...


I agree and, at the end of the day, as a few folks have already said, social sites are not exactly a novelty anymore....


 the present  Facebook valuation calls for a price to sales ratio north of 27,  Google? PSR  5, Apple is at 4, hello........ Give facebook a 20 and that's only 74 Bn......wtf? 


If Zuckezit went on Shark-Tank, they'd laugh at that valuation and throw him out. ( he had approx. $3.5 Bn  in earnings in 2011) 

check it;








flash- Facebooks IPO offer has been officially filed at$38.....hummm, GM right now? $21.61, Intel closed today at $26 and change, BofA, almost $7.....as my uncle vinne would say, getdafugouttahere...



here, notice anything peculiar?

Total value raised by all Technology IPOs by year:
2012 ytd 	$2 billion
2011 	$8.9 billion
2010 	$6.2 billion
2009 	$5.9 billion
2008 	$798 million
2007 	$10.7 billion
2006 	$4.6 billion
2005 	$5.1 billion
2004 	$11 billion
2003 	$1.7 billion
2002 	$2.3 billion
2001 	$6 billion
2000 	$34.3 billion
1999 	$26.9 billion


----------



## Toro

We were offered a piece six months ago at $32.  There was a big seller in the market offering ~$220 million worth of stock.  We said we'd buy it at $16.  It didn't happen.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Toro said:


> We were offered a piece six months ago at $32.  There was a big seller in the market offering ~$220 million worth of stock.  We said we'd buy it at $16.  It didn't happen.



I think this smells of the biggest oversell for an IPO in a couple decades.
If anything, what it has done by drawing this much attention is an examination of their product and revenue.


----------



## Trajan

Toro said:


> We were offered a piece six months ago at $32.  There was a big seller in the market offering ~$220 million worth of stock.  We said we'd buy it at $16.  It didn't happen.



did they counter?


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Douger

I don't invest in stupidity. Nickel anyone ? How about some kiwi or pineapples ?
Does Farcebook taste like chicken ?


----------



## Toro

Trajan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were offered a piece six months ago at $32.  There was a big seller in the market offering ~$220 million worth of stock.  We said we'd buy it at $16.  It didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did they counter?
Click to expand...


No. And we weren't negotiating either.


----------



## usmbtech

Mark Zuckerberg Rings NASDAQ Bell; Facebook Third Largest IPO Opening in History



> The big news of the day is now officially out. Facebook's IPO was launched and priced out at $38, with a valuation set at $104 billion. Mark Zuckerberg himself rang the NASDAQ bell to start the trading day off with the big announcement. But, of course, he and the rest of his team at Facebook couldn't just do it the old fashioned way. They are code-junkies and hackers, after-all. So, they did things a little differently. One was pretty simple. Without a word, he rang the bell remotely from his company's headquarters (normally new IPO's will go to New York to ring it in person, although not always, so he was not the first to do this). Second, and this it where things get more interesting... beforehand, his team of engineers at the HQ found a way to hack the remote NASDAQ button, so that at the exact moment he hit the button to ring the bell, it would post the story to his Facebook timeline to let his friends and subscribers know. Here's a quote from the TechCrunch article with a few details,


----------



## IndependntLogic

Rocko said:


> Anyone have any opinion about this?
> 
> All they have been talking about is this IPO on CNBC. I remember missing out on the Google IPO and that one shot up. I can't buy the IPO, but maybe it will still be in play like Google was in the secondary market.



It will end the day between $40 - $45. The hype will die down quickly and Zuckerman will get laid. A lot.


----------



## saveliberty

I'd buy 100 shares....



@$17.00/share.


----------



## Zander

I think there will be plenty of better buying opportunities in the future to invest in Facebook.  $38.00 is overpriced and the market will quickly come to that conclusion.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

What is interesting is it has been stagnant most of the day. Volume but not increasing in value.


----------



## Trajan

the underwriters came in via a 30 bank consortium to prop it....is that normal? I don't know....


----------



## Mad Scientist

Douger said:


> I don't invest in stupidity. Nickel anyone ? How about some kiwi or pineapples ?
> Does Farcebook taste like chicken ?


Even Al Capone knew the Market was rigged. It *still* is.


----------



## Toro

FB closes up $0.23. My guess - and it is just a guess - is that the stock will be significantly lower than the $38 IPO price within the next few days/months.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> FB closes up $0.23. My guess - and it is just a guess - is that the stock will be significantly lower than the $38 IPO price within the next few days/months.



My feelings as well.  If an investor is interested in owning FB, they'll find plenty of better buying opportunities in the future.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Toro said:


> FB closes up $0.23. My guess - and it is just a guess - is that the stock will be significantly lower than the $38 IPO price within the next few days/months.



I would agree...after all the hype and headlines all it did was remain flat? As a comparison Google went up $15.34 on the first day.
I'm thinking some facebook employees just got wealthy and will deposit their checks as soon as possible.


----------



## Toro

I used to trade IPOs. Usually when the stock opened like this, it was significantly lower in the near future. The only caveat is that markets in general have been just awful, not just being down but how they're trading. Perhaps today's weak trading in FB is just reflective of that.


----------



## hjmick

No change after the open, seems like a Faceplant to me...

I guess only time will tell.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I have had a 401k in the markets since inception. In the mid 90's I built up enough cash to begin investing outside of that. In all of these years the first time I cashed out was in 2008. I had been watching out for it in 2007, I run a business so I was seeing negative changes before it affected the markets. I got out at a time of amazing luck...and I got back in early enough to do well...REALLY well in 2009. 
But...again as a businessman, by early 2010 I knew the love is not being felt in the real world. It was clear to me that an incredibly fast bubble was being formed. So I got out - again. And have been out ever since.
My point? As you know, there are 100,000's of people exactly like me sitting on the sidelines because we have no faith in the markets anymore. 
Look at the numbers today...look at the numbers May 2011. All of the gains in the last 12 months has just been reset.
I am waiting on 10,000. I am not alone.


----------



## tenthertoo

"The mother of all bubbles"


----------



## Trajan

love it, so it begins...
_
Facebook brags on its home page that it's "free and always will be," but it quietly launched a test in New Zealand this month for an option called Highlight that gives users the chance to pay two New Zealand dollars (about U.S. $1.50) to ensure that friends see their post by keeping it toward the top of the friends' feed._


Crovitz: Will Regulators Unfriend Facebook? - WSJ.com


----------



## Trajan

Trajan said:


> love it, so it begins...
> _
> Facebook brags on its home page that it's "free and always will be," but it quietly launched a test in New Zealand this month for an option called Highlight that gives users the chance to pay two New Zealand dollars (about U.S. $1.50) to ensure that friends see their post by keeping it toward the top of the friends' feed._
> 
> 
> Crovitz: Will Regulators Unfriend Facebook? - WSJ.com



a blatant rip off of a google ad feature....zero points for creativity.


----------



## Trajan

iamwhatiseem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FB closes up $0.23. My guess - and it is just a guess - is that the stock will be significantly lower than the $38 IPO price within the next few days/months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree...after all the hype and headlines all it did was remain flat? As a comparison Google went up $15.34 on the first day.
> I'm thinking some facebook employees just got wealthy and will deposit their checks as soon as possible.
Click to expand...


they have a 6 month wait period I believe, but, its 'free' money so to speak, unless they took options in lieu of salary ( or took short money)  of course.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well...it is now selling below intro-price.
I was reading a report that came out Thursday that stated that valuation of FaceBook is more than Dell and Ebay...combined. *All based on a "belief" that advertising will get better. * - Even though it is well known that Facebook has a strained relationship with advertisers, and the largess of their members are below 21 years old...who don't have any money.


----------



## Article 15

Facebook is getting smashed right now.


----------



## Douger

Article 15 said:


> Facebook is getting smashed right now.


Yaawwwwn.


----------



## Toro

$33.

Oops!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Toro said:


> $33.
> 
> Oops!



Glad they didn't settle with you guys?


----------



## Zander

Anyone buying FB now is catching a falling knife.....earnings report in 3 months..Zuckerberg better hope its good......the question is "how low will it go?".


----------



## saveliberty

I'm still ready at $17, but its a limited time offer.


----------



## Toro

iamwhatiseem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> $33.
> 
> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they didn't settle with you guys?
Click to expand...


Not at $32.  We probably could have gotten it at $28 but we still weren't interested.  Usually, there is a lock-up period of 4-6 months after the IPO.  I think it will be a teenager eventually.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Man I'm sure glad I didn't venture into that debacle.


----------



## Toro

Closed at $31.

Like it's founder, Facebook is going to be a teenager by month's end!


----------



## saveliberty

Might be time for a stock buyback program.


----------



## syrenn

Jos said:


> What do they manufacture?




riots.


----------



## Zander

syrenn said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they manufacture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riots.
Click to expand...


Divorce.....

Facebook is cited in 'a THIRD of divorces' | Mail Online


----------



## syrenn

Zander said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they manufacture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Divorce.....
> 
> Facebook is cited in 'a THIRD of divorces' | Mail Online
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

Facebook closed at $28 and change today.


----------



## Sallow

Rocko said:


> Anyone have any opinion about this?
> 
> All they have been talking about is this IPO on CNBC. I remember missing out on the Google IPO and that one shot up. I can't buy the IPO, but maybe it will still be in play like Google was in the secondary market.



Seen plenty of IPOs go bust..even the company I use to work for..NYX. That use to trade above 80 bucks..today it's at 25.


----------



## Rozman

I'm sure there is a way to figure the price for the IPO
Seemed a bit over the top for me.
It should have gone for 20-25...
I think people believed in the hype.
They don't make anything.
They produce nothing.
No way this should have happened in today's
Obama and his henchman blame Wall Street for everything climate.
The underwriters went for the gold and screwed the pooch.


----------



## saveliberty

Anyone check the price of puts on this pooch?


----------



## Douger

LOL. $28.30 now.
Idiots.


----------



## Trajan

here we go, ZuckerZits big idea; enslave kids to the web/computers at an even younger age;

    Updated June 4, 2012, 9:29 a.m. ET

Facebook Explores Giving Kids Access 

Facebook Inc. FB -3.17% is developing technology that would allow children younger than 13 years old to use the social-networking site under parental supervision, a step that could help the company tap a new pool of users for revenue but also inflame privacy concerns.

more at-
Facebook Explores Access for Younger Kids - WSJ.com

maybe we can hook them up to an IV and catheter too? Sit them there in a chair and let them pound away till they graduate junior high. Then we give them tablets so they can do same during class,High school college,  they will be experts at that special brand of Web snark and internet debating but won't learn much else.....what a joke. 





This IPO was a 1 time shot at the original 500 prvt. investors getting their money back and a quick cash infusion for ZuckerZit and his original staff...for what little profit they knew they could get before the rubes woke up. 

It should have told folks who know anything about how this works at all that Zuckerman wasn't eased out by those stakeholders earlier, it became dreadfully apparent to them that FB was a one trick pony. 

He would have been replaced by a real CEO who could manage a co. and do what needed to be done to drive to profitability....but you know what?

 FB is not a cash generating biz...UNLESS they do what exactly will destroy them ala My Space; add drop down advertising, pop ups galore and/or charge for membership in  addition to selling inforamtion of their users (which gets you just so far and will, shortly begin to have repercussions)....it never really was workable from the git go as a profitable enterprise. 

And the vile has been torn...bye bye Zuckezit, go back and finish your degree. Oh and drop the stupid hoody, you look stupid, not hip.


----------



## Polk

It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Polk said:


> It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.



One based on debt, overspending and government choosing who succeeds and who fails?
And one where the government takes the wages of the middle class and hands it to the largest banks?
That one?


----------



## Polk

iamwhatiseem said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One based on debt, overspending and government choosing who succeeds and who fails?
> And one where the government takes the wages of the middle class and hands it to the largest banks?
> That one?
Click to expand...


People who think the internet is a business model. It's not. It's just a new way of doing the same things we've always done.


----------



## ginscpy

I read in a newspaper column that 1 out of 6 people on EARTH have a Facebook page.

You would have thought the IPO would have been better.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ginscpy said:


> I read in a newspaper column that 1 out of 6 people on EARTH have a Facebook page.
> 
> You would have thought the IPO would have been better.



In what way does that produce a product that is purchased?
I read somewhere that as many as 23% of internet users are using ad-blocking software/add-ons. And the number is climbing fast.


----------



## Missourian

Today is the day to buy.  $26 and change.  JMHO.


----------



## saveliberty

Nope, this thing is shorted HUGE!!!

Going down more.


----------



## Polk

iamwhatiseem said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read in a newspaper column that 1 out of 6 people on EARTH have a Facebook page.
> 
> You would have thought the IPO would have been better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way does that produce a product that is purchased?
> I read somewhere that as many as 23% of internet users are using ad-blocking software/add-ons. And the number is climbing fast.
Click to expand...


Advertising. Same model at television.


----------



## Trajan

Polk said:


> It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.



Oh I see , is that what it is?


----------



## Polk

Trajan said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see , is that what it is?
Click to expand...


Yes. The internet isn't a business model. It's a tool for conducting business.


----------



## saveliberty

Trajan said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see , is that what it is?
Click to expand...


Seems like that was Facebook's job huh Trajan?  I mean, they can reach 1/6 of the Earth's population.


----------



## Trajan

saveliberty said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see , is that what it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like that was Facebook's job huh Trajan?  I mean, they can reach 1/6 of the Earth's population.
Click to expand...


Of course. Mr. Polk is making a false argument, fundamentals in this context don't change. FB's price to sale ratio and valuation were ridiculous and here we, well, they are.


----------



## Polk

My entire point is that the fundmentals don't change, but a lot of people on Wall Street seem to think they do. Facebook has now fallen to $26 a share. That's still massively overvalued. If you really want an example of how stockbrokers don't get the internet, look no further than LinkedIn, which is currently trading at a price/earnings ratio of almost 600. If you really think LinkedIn is going to grow so rapidly as to justify that value, you're either an idiot or high as a kite.


----------



## saveliberty

Are you sure Polk?  For me the fundemental of just invest and you'll grow your money is a dead concept.  I market time, just like the institutional investors do.  Except, my computer is way slower and I don't get all the same information companies share with them, but not the general public.

I'm ditching the market before June 17th.


----------



## Polk

I would eat a murder of crows if LinkedIn could find a way to double its current revenues.


----------



## saveliberty

I'm all for less crows...

Things are so bad with Facebook, even the puts cost too much.


----------



## Missourian

missourian said:


> today is the day to buy.  $26 and change.  Jmho.



^^^  $$$


----------



## Mason

Polk said:


> It's not a surprise that Facebook is doing poorly. Investors, like people in general, don't actually understand the modern economy.



Yah, you are right. There were huge hype regarding Facebook IPO at the initial stage and it was very interesting and highly discussed topic among investors about what will happen with facebook shares. Finally it all proved to be a poor investment in facebook IPO.


----------



## kellysmith

The IPO will be delayed due to lack of interest in the stock market.


----------



## CandySlice

I did not jump on FB the minute it IPO'd. Still haven't, don't know if I ever will. I have a small position in Zynga but may live to regret that (thankfully when I say small I mean just that) I've had good luck and bad luck with techs, like most of you so I quit trying to time the market a long time ago. Right now I'm focusing on a few quality stocks w/ good dividends and waiting to be un-buried by the things I had before 2007. I sold of a lot of things when I first heard the word 'housing crisis' because I knew what was coming to some degree but I didn't save everything.
Now my best performers are things I bought at the bottom (we hope) CAT, GE, BP (but not recently) ATT and V  to name a few
But FB? We'll see.

Recently I've formed an attachment to bio techs like ISIS which are doing well.


----------



## Douger

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp.
Gee. I'da never thunk it.Fuckin' idiots 
FB - Stock Quote for Facebook - FB Stock price - real time stock quote for Facebook


----------

